# Setting up for Procatopus nototeania



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

I was attracted by this fish at the AKA national convention this weekend and bought two pair. This is a member of the Lampeye group, which acts almost like a crossover from the killifish to the rainbow groups. They, like the giant lampeye Lamprichthys tanganicanus, are crevice spawners, so I'm going to set up a 10 gal tank for them today. I was going to set up the tank yesterday, but my bristlenose cats spawned in it and I'm going to have to set up a second tank for their eggs as well.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

How do you like to get your crevices? Do you like to stack tiles or are you the biowheel cartridge kind of guy? Have you noticed if you get any better results with either?


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm going to treat them like I did my Lamprichthys tanganicus, but on a smaller scale. I took a long spawning mop and tied it off at 2" intervals, thus providing crevices for them to use. I'll check the mop weekly for eggs.

This is also a method called out in the new JAKA, which was distributed to members at the convention.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah, I see.
I should have thought of that, since that was covered in the new issue of American Currents in regard to spawning various Pupfishes. I suppose I should read it in detail next time instead of just skimming through it.


----------

